# questions about post spay buns!



## Garett (May 12, 2019)

Hey everyone, first post on this site (or any rabbit forum for that matter) I just got my bun spayed last Tuesday and She did really well and there hasn’t been any issues as of yet. She came home with a cone and my vet recommended me to keep it on for atleast 10 days while ocassionally letting her out of it . So I’ve been doing that lol. But since I’ve started researching all of this I hear a lot of mixed things about cones and I do find she has abit of a hard time eating, I’ve wanted to just leave it off since the incision has had a few days to heal over but everytime I take the cone off she’s excessively grooming herself ( when she goes to lick incision I move her head out of the way.) I’m just wondering what everyone’s thought on this are if I should keep the cone on for a couple more days or if it would be fine to leave it off? Just not sure what to do but would love to hear some opinions. Thanks again!


----------



## JBun (May 12, 2019)

I hate cones, but if a bun is trying to chew their incision open then they are sometimes necessary. If you you think she's just licking it and want to try taking the cone off, I would keep a close watch on her and any grooming down there you will have to make sure all she is doing is licking. You would have to supervise for several hours to make sure everything goes ok. 

One other option that works for some buns, is putting a little onesie on them. Though this would only work if your bun doesn't try and chew through the onesie.


----------



## Garett (May 12, 2019)

JBun said:


> I hate cones, but if a bun is trying to chew their incision open then they are sometimes necessary. If you you think she's just licking it and want to try taking the cone off, I would keep a close watch on her and any grooming down there you will have to make sure all she is doing is licking. You would have to supervise for several hours to make sure everything goes ok.
> 
> One other option that works for some buns, is putting a little onesie on them. Though this would only work if your bun doesn't try and chew through the onesie.


 Thank you! Tomorrow is a day off so I may try leaving it off and see how she does. The incision look pretty good for being about 4-5 days after already. they sealed it with surgical glue and internal stitches if that makes a difference? Also does licking cause infection?


----------



## JBun (May 12, 2019)

A very determined rabbit can still chew through surgical glue. Licking shouldn't cause infection provided it's not an open wound.


----------

